# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قراءة في احكام المادة 24 من قانون المحكمة الجنائية العليا (iq)

## هيثم الفقى

*وظيفة القضاء* 

إن الوظيفة التي تنهض بها المحكمة الجنائية المختصة وظيفة قضائية، وإنها محكمة مشكلة بموجب قانون وطني حدد اختصاصات كل مرحلة من مراحل التقاضي ، التي وردت في هذه المحكمة وان كانت ذات طبيعة خاصة أملتها الظروف السياسية والاجتماعية والتحولات التي مر بها العراق مما أضفى عليها سمة خاصة انعكست في طبيعة الإجراءات التي تتخذ من قبل قضاتها، إلا أنها تبقى في الغالب العام محكمة ذات طبيعة ووظيفة قضائية . إذن لابد من الإشارة سريعاً إلى مفهوم القضاء والمعنى اللغوي والاصطلاحي وطبيعة ووظيفة القضاء من اجل تلمس المنهج الصحيح حول النقطة محل البحث في هذه القراءة البسيطة لأحكام المادة 24 من القانون رقم 1 لسنة 2003 قانون المحكمة الجنائية العراقية المختصة . 
*مفهوم القضاء* 

تمتاز اللغة العربية بسعة الأفق والقابلية على استيعاب المعنى بعدة أوجه، وكذلك بشمولية اللفظ على أكثر من معنى، وهذا ما جعلها لغة حية متجددة مستوعبة ومواكبة للتطورات ، لذلك فان القضاء في اللغة له معان عدة ، حيث جاء العنوان في القران الكريم (إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ) وهذه تدلنا على ان القضاء يكون بمثابة الإلزام الذي لابد من العمل به ويأتي بمفهوم الإمرة، وكذلك له معنى آخر يعنى بدلالته على الحكم والفصل بين شيئين متنازعين أو بين واقعتين وقعتا محلاً لنزاع وذلك بدلالة قوله تعالى (قضى بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون) . فهذه بعض مما تدل عليه مفردة القضاء. أما في الاصطلاح فان كلمة القضاء تعني فض الخصومات والمنازعات على وجه مخصوص وعرفه بعض الفقهاء بأنه قول ملزم يصدر عن ولاية عامة . 
*مهمة القضاء* 

ومن خلال ما تقدم فان وظيفة القضاء لا تكمن في العملية القضائية التي هي مقياس منطقي مقدمته الكبرى النص التشريعي ومقدمته الصغرى الواقعة محل الخصومة والنزاع ، ونتيجة الحكم الذي يصدره القاضي ، وهذه المعادلة الثلاثية التركيب للوظيفة القضائية توضح بجلاء أن من أهم أركانها النص التشريعي، فان انعدم النص بغض النظر عن مصدره سواء كان القران الكريم أو السنة النبوية أو الاجتهاد أو القوانين الوضعية ، وهذا الركن سيقود إلى إصدار الحكم الذي يمثل النتيجة والخلاصة التي ترتجى من القضاء سواء كان متمثلاً بهيئة محكمة أو قاضي منفرد . إذن مما تقد نرى إن القضاء لم تكن من مهامه التشريع إطلاقا وإنما ينحصر بما جاء متعارفاً عليه في كل النواميس السماوية والوضعية، لكن قد يكون للقاضي او للمحكمة دور في التشريع، ولكن هذا محدود جداً وفي نطاق ضيق لا يتعدى كونه مختصاً في حدود الواقعة التي ينظرها القاضي، وبعض فقهاء القانون لم يصفها بعملية خلق النص ، بل إنها مجرد أعراف طبقها القاضي مستنبطاً ً الأحكام من خلال الاستدلال بما يملك من معرفة فكرية في العثور على العرف في محيطه الثقافي القضائي مسخراً إياه باتجاه إيجاد الحكم لفض النزاع أو الخصومة في الواقعة المعروضة ، ويكون هذا حصراً في القضاء المدني دون الجزائي، لان للجزاء طبيعة خاصة وسمة تتعلق بحرية الأفراد، وحتى انه يتعدى إلى إنهاء الحياة وليس تعطيل مسيرتها الاعتيادية في الحياة، واعني بذلك عقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أو غيرها من العقوبات التي يفرضها القاضي عندما يمارس سلطته القضائية في تطبيق القانون . وفي المنظومة القانونية العراقية نجد إن نص المادة (30) من قانون المرافعات المدنية رقم ، جاء فيه (*لا يجوز لأي محكمة أن تمتنع من الحكم بحجة غموض القانون او فقدان النص او نقصه والا عد القاضي ممتنعاً عن إحقاق الحق*) ، وهذا ما يعزز القول بان الأمر في سد الفراغ في التشريع يرد حصراً على القضايا والدعاوى المدنية أما في الدعاوى الجزائية فلا إشكال في ذلك لان الفقرة ب من دستور عام 1970 قد نص (لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص) ، حيث أشار البعض إلى إن دور القاضي دوراً ميكانيكياً ، فما عليه إلا أن يتحرى الوقائع ليقرر ما إذا كانت العوامل اللازمة للتطبيق قد اكتملت فان كان كذلك، فما عليه الا ان يطبق القاعدة. وهذا مبدأ استقرت عليه جميع دساتير العالم تقريباً وقواعد الفقه الجنائي . ومما تقدم نخلص إلى تأكيد القول الذي بدأت به إن وظيفة القضاء تنحصر في تطبيق القانون حصراً وفرضه على الواقعة وإيقاع التدابير والعقوبات التي ينص عليها القانون دون أن يكون له دور المشرع في ذلك وخصوصاً في القضايا الجزائية . ولو أسقطنا ما تقدم على وظيفة ومهمة المحكمة الجنائية المختصة، فإننا نرى إن ما جاء به نص البند خامساً من المادة (24) من الفصل الثاني من القانون رقم (1) لسنة 2003 المتضمن (عند تحديد المحكمة لعقوبة أية جريمة واردة في المواد (11) (12) (13) من هذا القانون التي لا يوجد لها نظير في القانون العراقي ، فان المحكمة تأخذ بنظر الاعتبار عوامل معينة مثل خطورة الجريمة والظروف الشخصية للمدان استرشاداً بالتجارب والخبرة والقوانين الدولية في هذا المجال ) . كما أشرت فإننا سنجد إن وظيفة هذه المحكمة اختلفت عما سارت عليه الأعراف القضائية في تحديد ماهية وطبيعة المحاكم وأضفت عليها صفة المشرع حيث منحتها سلطة التشريع في ما يتعلق بتعيين نوع العقوبة التي تفرضها على المدان مع مراعاة بعض الشروط التي أوجبتها تلك المادة، وهذا يعني بدلالته على إن القاضي حاكماً ومشرعاً في آن واحد، مما لا نعتقد بصحته لأنه سيؤدي إلى أن نضع مصير المتهم وحقوق الأفراد والضحايا بيد خمسة من أفراد المجتمع المتمثلين بأعضاء المحكمة الجنائية، على وفق أحكام البند ثانيا من المادة (4)من الفرع الثالث من الفصل الأول من القانون رقم (1) لسنة (2003)، لان فرض العقوبة هو غير النص على تحديدها، لأنها لا تمثل وجهة نظر فئة تجاه فئة أخرى، بل إنها تمثل فلسفة امة تجاه تحديد النص والعقوبة التي ينطوي عليها ،لان العقوبة يجب ان تكون محددة سلفاً حتى يكون الضحية والمتهم على دراية بحقوقه، بالإضافة إلى ما يحدث من تأثيرات ناجمة عن الطبيعة البشرية أو التأثيرات الاجتماعية والسياسية ، وان كان على القاضي ان يكون مجرداً وموضوعياً ،لكن هذا طرح مثالي نسعى لتكوينه، مع توفر واقع يؤكد ذلك من خلال وجود طرق الطعن، التي وجدت تحسباً للخطأ الذي قد يقع فيه القاضي وحتى في المحكمة الجنائية المختصة وجد المؤشر على افتراض خطأ القاضي او الهيئة لأنها رسمت طرق الطعن في القرار الصادر أمام محكمة ذات مستوى اعلى في سلم التدرج القضائي على ةفق ما جاء في المادة (25) من الفصل التاسع من قانون المحكمة الجنائية العراقية المختصة . لذلك فان منح سلطة التشريع إلى القضاء اراه غريباً على المنظومة القضائية العراقية ولم اجد له مثيل او حتى مطابق بنسبة معينة مع سابقة موجودة في العراق او البلدان المجاورة . وان الأمر يتقاطع مع مهمة ووظيفة القضاء اذا كنا نعتبر تلك المحكمة جزء من المحاكم الوطنية العراقية . أما من يعتقد ان هناك محاكم مماثلة لهذه مثل محكمة نورنيبرغ او غيرها فالرد على ذلك ان المحكمة الجنائية محكمة وطنية وليست دولية والفرق واضح من حيث إنشائها وآفاق شموليتها وولايتها، فانها مؤسسة بموجب قانون وطني، بينما المحاكم التي أشاروا إلى القياس عليها فإنها محاكم مكونة بموجب قرارات دولية سواء كانت صادرة من الأمم المتحدة او مجلس الامن، ومثال ذلك قرار الجمعية العامة للامم المتحدة رقم 95/1 الذي تم اقراره بالإجماع في 11 ديسمبر عام 1946. وان طبيعتها ذات صفة أشمل مما عليه هذه المحكمة، لذلك فانها لا تكون محلاً للتماثل مع المحاكم الدولية ، التي قد أجاز لها العرف في القانون الدولي أن نشئ وصفاً لجريمة وتحديد لعقوبة تدخل ضمن الاطار التشريعي في حدود الواقعة . وتقرر عقوبات على ان تتم صياغتها في بروتوكول اضافي خاص ملحق باتفاقية جنيف لعام 1864 
*المشروعية ومبدأ الفصل بين السلطات* 

*المشروعية أو مبدأ لا جريمة ولا عقوبة الا بنص*

في ما تقدم من الوجه الأول للقراءة أشرت إلى ان ايقاع العقوبة هو غير خلقها وتكوينها بحدودها الدنيا والقصوى، وانها ذات خطورة عالية لتعلقها بحياة الافراد من حيث التقييد والإنهاء المتمثل بعقوبة الإعدام ودورها كذلك في الحفاظ على الوشائج الاجتماعية والمحافظة على اللحمة في المجتمع الواحد ، ومن ذلك نرى أهمية العقوبة من حيث التحديد وانسجامها مع جسامة الفعل الموصوف بالجرم ، وهذا ما ادى إلى ظهور مبدأ (لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على نص) الذي أضحى من بديهيات الفقه الجنائي كما ان الشراح والفقهاء قد اهتموا كثيراً بالعقوبة وأعطوها أكثر من مفهوم متأثرين بالأفكار الفلسفية التي تخدم الاتجاهات الفقهية في هذا المجال، وهذا أدى إلى تطور المراحل المتعلقة بحق فرض العقاب حتى وصل إلى المرحلة التي بموجبها أنيط هذا الحق بالهيئة الاجتماعية وذلك من ضرورات حماية النظام الاجتماعي ، وخلصت تلك الاراء والدراسات إلى تعزيز المفهوم او المبدأ الذي يقع تحت عنوان (مبدأ شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات) وهذا المبدأ له أهمية ظاهرة وفيه ضمانة اكيدة وكبيرة لحقوق الافراد وحرياتهم كما اسلفت في اعلاه ، وكما نعلم ان فلسفة العقوبة تكون تحت لافتة الردع والاصلاح وبغض النظر عن الجدل حول ايهما الاساس وله السبق في النشوء مبدأ المشروعية (لا عقوبة ولا جريمة الا بنص) او فلسفة الردع والاصلاح ،وان التطور التاريخي لنشوء العقوبة حيث اعتقد بعض الكتاب الاوائل للمدونات القانونية، وان كانوا على خطأ، فقد اعتقدوا ان الانسان اسير العادات الموروثة ، وان خوفه من قوى الدين والسحر كان شديداً إلى درجة انه لم يكن يفكر احد في انتهاك هذه العادات ، ومن هنا استخلص هؤلاء ان العقوبة لم تكن ضرورية في مجتمع كهذا ،لكن التطور الحاصل في الحياة العامة والاجتماعية ادى إلى تغير المفهوم تجاه العقوبة وفلسفتها وأضحت العقوبة كما أسلفت وسيلة وليست غاية عن مفهوم الانتقام مما أضاف على الكيان الاجتماعي مسؤولية كبرى تجاه الأفراد وان الأمر أصبح يتعلق بإعادة الحال إلى ما كان عليه ، الحفاظ على النظام الاجتماعي وان انتهاكه يعتبر بمثابة تعكير للتضامن الاجتماعي 
كما ان فقهاء القانون والشراح ذهبوا ذات المذهب الذي يعتقد بان العقوبة لا يمكن الا ان تكون صادرة من هيئة تمثل المجتمع وان قانون العقوبات قد نشأ بنشوء العقوبة وانها قديمة قدم المجتمع الانساني ، وورد تعريف يرتبط بما تقدم من ان قانون العقوبات ، هو مجموعة القواعد القانونية التي تحدد الافعال والامتناعات التي تعد جرائم وتبين العقوبات لها . ومما تقدم أعود إلى أهمية مبدأ المشروعية او شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات لان من يقترف فعلاً لم يجرمه القانون يكون في مأمن من العواقب ومن لم يفرض القانون عقاباً على فعله لا يسأل عما فعله حتى وان كان فعله مستهجناً ، لذلك فان أي فعل لم ينص القانون على تجريمه وفرض العقاب عليه لا يعتبر جريمة، إلا إذا وجد نص تشريعي ، وقد ينهض التساؤل حتى يعتبر النص تشريعي من عدمه وهل قرارات المحاكم هي جزء من النصوص التشريعية وكما أوضحت في المبحث السابق حول الوظيفة القضائية فإنها لا تتعلق بخلق النص بل دورها ينحصر في تفسير القوانين، التي يضعها المشرع وتصيغها باعتبارها سلطة قضائية مستقلة، وان دور المشرع هو سن القوانين ، وهذه العملية ليست بالسهلة بل تحتاج إلى شرائط وموجبات عدة تبدأ من فلسفة الأمة بوضع النص والهيئة المنتخبة، التي من أهم واجباتها سن القوانين ووضع التشريعات، وكذلك في مراعاتها للظروف الاجتماعية واخذ حقائق النظام الاجتماعي بنظر الاعتبار، والا كان العمل أشبه بالعبث، لذلك مما قد يعتبر من الإلزام على المشرع المعرفة التامة بالظروف معرفة دقيقة ووافية، وهناك عدة عوامل توضح نصب عبث المشرع ومنها طبيعية، حتى تشمل التعرف على المناخ ودرجات الحرارة لبيان فترة النضوج والبلوغ والانعكاس الصحي والسلوكي للفرد تجاه التقلبات المناخية وكذلك الظروف الاقتصادية وما شاكل من ذلك بالاضافة إلى الاهتمام بالجانب الاخلاقي والديني والثقافي لان لها اثر واضح في ميدان القواعد القانونية اذن الجواب على التساؤل من كون السلطة القضائية تشرع النصوص ، سيكون بالنفي خصوصاً في الجانب الجزائي وانما دورها في تطبيق وتفسير النص القانون وللقضاء الصلاحية في تقدير العقوبة بعد تحديدها من قبل المشرع بعدما يراعي ما اشرت اليه . اذن هل كان الذي شرع القانون رقم (1) لسنة 2003 (قانون المحكمة المختصة) موفقاً في وصف نص البند خامساً من المادة (24) من الفصل الثامن . خصوصا وان ‏القول‏ ‏أن‏ ‏العقاب‏ ‏علي‏ ‏هذه‏ ‏الجرائم‏ ‏إنما‏ ‏يجد‏ ‏سنده‏ ‏ونصه‏ ‏القانوني‏ ‏في‏ ‏العرف‏ ‏الدولي‏ ‏الذي‏ ‏يرقي‏ ‏إلي‏ ‏مرتبة‏ ‏القاعدة‏ ‏الآمرة‏, ‏والذي‏ ‏ينفذ‏ ‏في‏ ‏مختلف‏ ‏دول‏ ‏العالم‏ ‏دون‏ ‏الحاجة‏ ‏للنص‏ ‏عليه‏ ‏في‏ ‏قوانينها‏ ‏الوطنية‏, ‏أمر‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الآخر‏ ‏سوف‏ ‏يكون‏ ‏محل‏ ‏دفع‏ ‏ينبغي‏ ‏علي‏ ‏المحكمة‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تفصل‏ ‏فيه‏ ‏قبل‏ ‏أن‏ ‏تنظر‏ ‏في‏ ‏موضوع‏ ‏الدعاوي‏ ‏المرفوعة‏ ‏لها‏.‏ الجواب على وفق ما ورد أعلاه سيكون بالنفي حتماً لأننا نكون قد وضعنا قدر امة بكاملها في يد خمسة اعضاء مع كامل الاحترام للنزاهة والكفاءة التي قد يتحلى بها من يتصدى للمحاكمة ، الا ان ذلك يعتبر مثلبة في المنظومة القانونية العراقية التي نسعى جميعاً للنهوض بها باتجاه السعي نحو مواكبة التطور ، وارى ان النص بحاجة إلى اعادة صياغة بما ينسجم والاحكام العامة والقواعد المرعية في علم القانون الجنائي . كتب الكزاندر هاملتون، أحد واضعي دستور الولايات المتحدة في العدد 78 من مجلة "ذي فدراليست"، مدافعاً عن دور النظام القضائي في تشكيل الهيكلية الدستورية، فشدّد على أنه "لا وجود للحرية دون فصل السلطة القضائية عن السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية 


*مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات* 

في هذه القراءة ساشير إلى المأخذ الاخر في سلسلة ما وجدت من تقاطع بين البدهيات والمبادئ التي استقر عليها التعامل وبين نص البند خامسا من المادة 24 من الفصل الثامن من قانون المحكمة الجنائية المختصة رقم 1 لسنة 2003 وعلى وفق مايلي : - ان قيام المحكمة ، بايجاد وخلق عقوبة لم ينص عليها قانون او أي تشريع نافذ ، هو تجاوز على سلطة التشريع المفترض وجودها في المرحلة الراهنة ، وسنكون امام دمج السلطات ،الذي ناضلت الشعوب والمجتمعات، من اجل تجاوزه نحو المبدأ الذي استقر التعامل به وأصبح من ملامح الدولة الحديثة، ألا وهو مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات ، لذلك لابد من الإشارة اليه ومعرفة ماهية هذا المبدأ بشكل سريع حتى نتمكن من المطابقة بينه وبين النص محل القراءة . 
إن مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات لم يكن معروف في التشريعات القديمة او في الحياة السياسية القديمة ، وذلك لان السلطات كانت بيد الحاكم حصرا ، ويحدثنا التاريخ القديم ان الحاكم امتداد الإله ويستمد سلطته من القوى السماوية ، وقد ورد ذلك في الآداب الآشورية والبابلية العراقية القديمة ، كما في اوربا في العصور المتأخرة او الوسطى ، وامتد ذلك إلى الحضارات الشرقية مثل الإمبراطورية الصينية التي لم تصل القناعة في مفاهيمها إلى وجود شخص قادر على لعب دور المشرع يضع القوانين ، مما جعل الفكرة تسير باتجاه تأليه الحاكم او السلطان ، وهكذا استمر الحال بالتطور البطيء ، حتى ظهر المبدأ على يد الفقيه الفرنسي مونتسكيو ، الذي كان حاضراً في البرلمان البريطاني مما دعاه إلى ان يكتب باتجاه فصل السلطات بعضهما عن بعض ، واعتبر ان دمج السطات يولد اخطار كبيرة تعيق تقدم الامم نحو التطور والترقي واقرت معظم الدساتير هذا المبداء الذي اضحى الوجه المشرق للمجتمعات المتحضرة والمتصفة بصفة الديمقراطية 
*الخاتمة* 

بعد هذه القراءة البسيطة لاحكام البند خامساً من المادة (24) من القانون رقم (1) لسنة 2003 قانون المحكمة الجنائية العراقية المختصة بالجرائم ضد الانسانية قد تعززت لدي القناعة بان تلك الاحكام بحاجة إلى اعادة صياغة بما ينسجم والسعي للدفاع عن النزاهة والعدالة المفترضة في الهيئة القضائية المشار اليها حيث نرى ان اعداء العراق يتربصون لنا وينقضون علينا كل شاردة وواردة عساهم ان ينالوا يبتغون . بالاضافة إلى ضمان محاكمة عادلة لكل الاطراف ولا نريد ان نظلم من كان ظالماً او نعتدي على من كان مظلوماً . وان نترك العقوبة التي هي الغاية والمرتجى في هذه المحاكمات بيد خمسة اعضاء على الرغم من تعلقها بمصير شعب باكمله عانى ما عانى من القهر والظلم طوال هذه الحقبة ، فكلنا يدرك ان القاضي انسان له ما لغيره وعليه ما عليهم من عواطف واحاسيس واعتقاد لابد ان يكون تحت طائلتها مهما تحذر منها باتجاه الحياد ، فقد يكون متعاطفاً مع المتهم فيخفف عنه على حساب الضحايا او يكون متضرراً فيفي بما يخالف مبادئ العدالة والعدل . لذا علينا ان نجب القببة عنه وان نمدد له الحدود الدنيا والقصوى للعقوبة التي يفرضها حيثما تتوفر له القناعة بان المتهم مدان لفعله الذي ارتكبه تجاه الشعب والمجتمع والبيئة وكل مكونات العراق . واخلص من ذلك إلى الدعوة إلى عقد مؤتمر قانوني وطني تمثل فيه كل القطاعات باوصافها العرقية والدينية والقومية والطائفية ومن كل الاختصاصات القانونية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية وما شاكل من اجل فرض عقوبة تنسجم وحجم الجريمة التي ورد وصفها في القانون اعلاه وان العقل العراقي القانوني وسواه قادر على استيعاب الحالة ومعالجتها . وفي الختام التمس العذر مما قد وقعت في من اخطاء او غلو في التأسيس لفكرة تجاه اخرى وعذري اني اقرأ فاكتب . 
والله من وراء القصد .
المصدر هنا

----------

